# Rabbit hutch *Free*



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Thought I would pop this here as I have no idea where else it would go - I have a rabbit hutch free to a good home, I will happily deliver it within say an hour of my home (Farnham Surrey) the bad bit its an outdated small hutch, not suitable for keeping rabbits/pig/ferrets in, However would be okay if you have a poorly critter who is recuperating needs separating and restricted movement (make any sense??) - we got/used it for our poorly duck who needed rest and restricted movement - might be suitable for some one who rescues!!

Its approx 2'x2'x4' so very small/too small x it would be a shame to dump it if someone can make use of it, I dont want to freecycle it as I dont want anyone keeping anything in it not suitable x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope you find a home for the hutch - they can make a great additional shelter in a large run.

Glad you won't freecycle, as many people still keep rabbits in these hutches, honestly believing that they are big enough for permanent accommodation.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

well dont think its any good tbh - will keep till the weekend if not off to the bonfire x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

bumping up prior to bonfire x


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you tried local rescues? I think there's one in Surrey called Animal Furry Friends OSLT, AnnaT regularly posts for them in the small animal rescue section. http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/annat.html


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

HoneyFern said:


> Have you tried local rescues? I think there's one in Surrey called Animal Furry Friends OSLT, AnnaT regularly posts for them in the small animal rescue section. http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/annat.html


have messaged her x thanks x


----------

